# Game 41: LA Clippers @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 19th, 2005 - 7:30 PM(Central Time)*


*LA Clippers (18-19)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (31-9) *

Last Game: Clippers - Loss vs. Sacramento, 83-89
Last Game: San Antonio - Win vs. Washington, 101-73



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































In the last meeting, Maggette and Brand were both held under 20 points, and the Spurs rolled to an 18-point victory. Parker had one of his better games of the year, and the Spurs had an amazing 24 assists and only 7 TO's. This time around, I expect more TO's and more point out of Maggette and Brand, but I still see the Spurs rolling in this one. Hopefully the defense will be as intense as it was against Washington, and if that's the case, it will be another blowout. Brand vs. Duncan is an interesting matchup, but as long as Rasho and TD can defend him well without fouling, Brand will be limited. Maggette worries me because he gets to the line so often, and Kaman has been playing good basketball lately. For the Spurs, Parker needs to butcher Brunson, Martin, and any other veteran journeyman that the Clippers put in front of him, because they can't stop his penetration. I've been saying this for awhile now, but hopefully Duncan will have a monster game, like 30/15/5/3. 




Prediction: San Antonio 108, Clippers 91


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I smell a Clippers upset. Get your seatbelts fastened! BINGO!!!!!!!!!

Clippers 102
Spurs 96


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Like KoKo, I'm getting worried about Duncan. I'm actually happy if he is just resting up for a playoff run, but it would be a great shame if he continued to play like this through the playoffs. Either way, Spurs should win this one, but the Clippers match up pretty well. They have good interior game and some shooters who can get hot. Spurs should win, but its not unfathomable that the Clippers take it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'm pretty sure spurs will win 'cuz it'll be at SBC but the clips have been playing well as of late, so i dont think it'll be a blow out...
i do expect parker to have a great game just 'cuz he usually does against them

spurs 107
clips 94


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I am expecting a win too .The Clippers have been pretty good this year but their defensive game and their lack of depth should not allow them to win this one . Parker has the edge over Martin/Brunson too .


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It SHOULD be a blowout, but I see it being closer than it SHOULD be.

Spurs- 108
Clippers- 93


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I expect Parker to have another big game, and lead this team like he has been. I look for him to have a 20 and 8 game. TD should have his regular 18/10 performance, and Manu and Barry should have good games as well. We will need good performances on both sides of the ball though. Brand nor Maggette can have a big game and our defense should be really good tonight.

SPurs- 99
Clips- 81


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

41-40 Clips with the lead at the half.


TD with 10 n 6
TP with 8 n 4


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

End of the game

Spurs 80
Clippers 79

A very tough game, but in the end we won. Duncan one more time played horrible and Parker destroyed the Clippers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Worst game of the year for the Spurs. Absolute worst game. Parker seriously was a one man team out there. Manu played OK, but overall, sickening performance. Rasho sat out awhile for some reason, maybe because he had a hard fall, but he should have been in there when Kaman was destroying the Spurs. Kaman isn't a bad player at all, but there's no reason in hell he should be dominating Tim Duncan. Tim Duncan seriously has a problem. I'll leave it at that. We did better when he wasn't in the game. Barry had a solid game out there, and Rose played with some fire. Beno played OK, so the bench production wasn't too bad. We shouldn't have won this game, but we did. I guess a win is a win, but I don't enjoy watching a piss-poor effort for nearly 2 and a half hours, especially when a sub 500 team is playing with far more guts, balls, and flat out heart. Parker saved us.





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 25
Manu Ginobili - 13
Tim Duncan - 12


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 14
Bruce Bowen - 7
Rasho Nesterovic - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 7
Beno Udrih - 4
Duncan, Ginobili, Barry - 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I swore I was watching a replay of the Utah game until Gino got that rebound. Even though this was a horrible, horrible game for the Spurs I'm still exited for my man, Tony


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Shouldn't have won, but we did. A win is a win. Sure, our entire team played like crap, but my boy Tony stepped it up and played an outstanding game(I knew it!). That last possession was jus spectacular by TP. 

FOr the negatives. Duncan is in more of a funk than I thought he was. He is playing the worst ball of his entire NBA career. This is really starten to concern me, and I don't consider him an MVP candidate anymore. He needs to step up his play, BIG TIME, if we wanna get anywhere near another championship.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Phoenix lost to Memphis! That should make Spurs first in the league  Just hope we can hold onto when we play Phoenix again on Friday


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> Phoenix lost to Memphis! That should make Spurs first in the league  Just hope we can hold onto when we play Phoenix again on Friday





We have the best record in the league, for now. We have a ridiculously tough stretch of games coming up including a 6-game road trip in February, and a games at Phoenix, Sacramento, Portland, and a game in SA against Sacramento. I think Elliot said that 10 of the next 12 games are on the road. 



If Duncan's playing like this in the middle of this stretch, buckle up. It's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ughh horrible game! but a win is a win! so many miss attempts! when spurs were getting all the offensive rebound late in the game but were not making it in.. geez so hard to watch it! 

parker was soo awesome though... lay ups after lay ups... and the game winning shot! so awesome! my baby!


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

If Duncan continue to play like this , the other teams are going to adjust and take advantage of it . The whole frontline would be endangered since Nesterovic has not been very good offensively this year . Kaman has arguably never play so well as of late , his talent should not be taken lightly but if he plays like that in front of Duncan , it's safe to assume that there is a bunch of guys that do the same in the league . 

Who said he would consider a trade including Nnesterovic for Kaman ?


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Parker : 9/10
Barry : 6/10
Ginobili : 6/10
Rose : 6/10
Udrih : 6/10
Brown : 6/10
Rasho : 5/10
Horry : 5/10
Duncan : 5/10
Bowen : 5/10
Massenburg : 4/10

Note: 
With that game, Tony Parker becomes the leader of my ratings rankings (the first time this season):
1. Parker : 7.20
2. Ginobili : 7.13
3. Duncan : 6.88


----------

